# Late / Missing AF after BFN



## angelface

Hi 

I Had FET on the 22nd Nov and on day 10 had a very slight flash of blood. Have just been getting very very dark discharge ever since - not very often just a few times a day - sometimes very watery and other times thicker. Sorry I know this sounds horrid. 

I have had a bit of cramping that comes and goes - sometimes really low down and other times on one side so been expecting AF to arrive. AF has still not arrived and discharge has stopped as of last night.Tested today as planned but got a BFN. My sis phoned the clinic who said that Cyclogest will delay AF but to carry on and test again on Wednesday. 

I have 90% accepted that its over but a small part of me holds a little hope. 

Help ! 

Love Suzie


----------



## Nicola K

Hi, 

my first IVf I had BFN, and AF was delayed for 2 weeks after that due to cyclogest.  Nurses kept building my hopes up by asking me to do more HPT, but after 10days after test date  we all had to resign ourselves that it had not worked.  Sorry. Nx


----------



## fiwi

Hi,
I had my IUI on 8 Aug (unmedicated apart from pregnyl 24h before). This is not my first IUI and all the times before, AF arrived between 12th and 14th day after Pregnyl injection. I have always had regular cycles of 30 days with or without treatment, which means that I am now 4 days late. I did a test today and it was negative, I have also had quite bad AF pains for a week and back pains all day today. Do you think I could be pg even though the test was neg.?
fiwi


----------



## misty

Hi Fiwi!

I have also recently posted with the same query.
Had iui on 2nd July with light bleed for 2 days on day 14 and 15. HPT tests x 3 were neg- but AF is now 10 days late with cramps and severe bloating.
Went to my gp today and had HCG bloodtest but he said that it was extremely unlikely that I was pg.GP's pee test was also neg-.
Might be no harm to see your own gp if AF doesn't arrive soon.
The chances are that its hormonal changes due to treatment.
Good luck....

Misty


----------



## fiwi

Hi Misti,

Af arrived today, I'm a bit down. I guess I raised my hopes up because I don't remember ever being late before . Also I'm a bit nervous because so far I've only just done unmedicated IUIs and I am now going to start taking clomid and another 2 lots of drugs and I guess I'm worried about the side effects and the whole injections thing. I was so hoping it would work without all this.
Anyway..enough rambling... and thanks for your reply!


----------



## rach**

hi can anyone help

when will af come after failed medicated fet i have stopped all drugs?

thanks 
rach
xxxx


----------



## saphy75

hi rach so sorry you got a bfn hun sorry i cn't help with your question but if it's the same as ivf my af was a couple of weeks later after i got a bfn

pam xx


----------



## Guest

Hi

Can anyone give me some advice. I had FET on 28th July and tested on day 10, 14 and today (day 16) and got a clear BFN each time. However there is absolutely no sign of AF. Has anyone had this?

I phoned my clinic on day 14 and they said keep taking meds and test again in 2 days. It's now Sunday so I can't call them to ask! I know that this is a BFN but this is hell waiting for the final confirmation. I can't move on.

Thanks

Angie


----------



## x shye x

Hi Angie,

So sorry to hear your news i can imagine u must feel awful, try not too worry to much as that can delay your period as your body is good at picking up stress signals.  I had my AF the day before i tested and i was completely devastated and i'm sure your feeling the same without it as it does not put closure.  My doc told me it can take up to 3-4 weeks for your body to get back to normal and for you to have a AF.

Ring your clinic and ask them if your still really worried, i'm sure your period will come along it just takes time to realise its back to itself.  Sorry i cant give u much information but hopefully it will put u at some ease.

Again i'm really sorry for your bfn, takecare and try not to worry i wish u every luck and babydust for the future.

Love an hugs shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Shye,

Thanks so much for replying. It's nice to get some feedback. I spoke to my clinic again yesterday and they explained that the medication I was on can sometimes delay your period. If I had known this I would have been a bit more prepared for that to happen rather than give me false hope for a couple of days! Anyway I had to stop the meds and hope that AF will arrive within the next week.

I hope you're coping with your BFN. I have good days and bad days and have decided to take my clinic up on their offer of counselling. 

Good luck to you too - I hope you get the brother or sister for your son.

Angie X


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

Sorry to hear of your BFN and sorry, only just seen this post... 

If you were on any progesterone supplement such as cyclogest then this can delay AF.

Each time I tested BFN (1 x ivf, 1 x natural fet) as soon as I stopped the cyclogest AF showed up...on first ivf it showed within the hour, on fet it showed the following day.  Some women find that they bleed before test day whilst others may find it takes a few weeks before AF shows...we're all different after all and will respond differently to the medication.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## sweet kitty

hi all
just to let you know i did a hpt today and says no im not pregnant  .
there are no signs of af , no pains etc i feel lost now ..
will just have to wait now and see when the  shows up .. then i can start clomid again .
i was not building my hopes too much ,just was happy i ov .[ a step closer ] .

anyway bye for now kitty x


----------



## x shye x

Hugs hunny

Sorry for your bad news and lets hope its a bfp next time.

Love shye xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saphy75

sending you big     hun i hope  shows soon so you can get on and try again 

pam xx


----------



## kazza78

Hi girls,
Just need a bit of advice, having had a   in August I am still waiting for AF which is now 12 days late!!!!
Just wandering whether this is usual after ICSI, I have been assuming that all the drugs have made messed my cycle up, however the longer this is going on the more I can't help thinking maybe one of my embies has taken.
I spoke to my nurse today and she said that I might have a corpus luteal cyst. This hasn't helped as when I looked it up on the net it appeared to be common in pregnant women. 
Has anyone had a really late AF after treatment
I feel like I am going through another 2ww senario.....it's not a good place to be  
Any help much appreciated girls
Kazza


----------



## SleepyT

Hi Kazza

I can't give you any answers, mine was all too soon!! But I have read of others who wait a while - the drugs mess the system up sometimes and of course stress delays it anyway.

Have you done any more tests since? Have you continued taking the pessaries? xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

Firstly have you tested ie used hpt as it's not completely unheard of to get pg immediately after failed treatment.

However, it's also not unusual for AFs to be a bit mucked up following treatment.  On most of our IVFs my cycles have been pretty much on time but on one of them I was quite a bit late (about 10 days I think it was).

Take care
Natasha


----------



## CLshark

My test day was 28 Aug and also a BFN. I'm afraid I can't offer you any advice just lots of  

I decided to try to track my cycle this month so that I wouldn't be tempted to buy lots of expensive HPTs if AF was late. All OV sticks were negative (mind you I did buy cheap ones  ) and then I tried using a saliva microscope. When levels of estrogen are higher your dried saliva produces ferning patterns. Had small ferns on 28th and 29th but none yesterday or for the week before and am hoping that this means that AF is on the way as estrogen can peak and fall again during the week before AF starts. Have sore boobs, occasional AF-like cramps and am really tearful too - very upset about Ben this week. I don't normally get sore boobs, not even when I was pregnant with Ben. I don't remember feeling my usual stabbing ovulation pains so suspect that I haven't ovulated this month.  

I hope AF comes soon (for both of us) all this waiting is driving us mad. Although I wouldn't say that I was stressed out about it, I just want to get started on our next cycle and have to wait for the AF after this one before we can book in.


----------



## mondane

Hello All

I had my 2nd ivf last month which didnt work  I had my period 3 days before OTD  
Its now been 41 days since my last period, I did a hpt which was BFN (it was digital, so no room for doubt!). I have none of the usual symptoms that i get before period is due, ie, sore () (), pimples and headaches....which makes me think period is not coming any time soon.

Am getting really worried now - after my 1st failed ivf, i had no problems with my period at all.

Has this happened to anyone? Will my periods come back as normal? I know the drugs mess you up, but i wasnt expecting such a long delay. My usual cycle is about 29 days.

Mondane xx


----------



## katio

Hi Mondane,

I had my first failed IVF in Sept, my AF came before my test day. 

My cycle is usually 30 days however it only arrived  yesterday at 52 days, I have read some posts and its very common to be very late after a failed IVF....

I know its heart breaking   

Good Luck For April   

Kat xxxxx


----------



## dreamchaser

Ladies,
Unfortunately after our 1st cycle of IVF in Oct we got a BFN & we're due to start a FET cycle soon, however I am now on day 38 & AF hasn't arrived. I have always had regular (ish) cycles, ranging from 30 - 33 days even after the negative cycle, 1st bleed started day after result & last month was 33 days. I have done a hpt & its negative but I'm now in limbo! 
Is it normal for AF to be so late 3 months after a negative cycle or was my hpt a duffer?  

Anyone else had any experience of this?

Kind regards,
Jo x


----------



## saphy75

hi hun so sorry you got a BFN   my cycles were messed up still 3 months after my BFN and i was prescribed the contraceptive pill so that they could controll af for my second cycle, it's just so bloomin cruel after all we go through for af to start messing with our heads to isn't it   saying that hopefully you have a duff hpt and are pg, if af hasn't arrived in a couple of days i'd do another one hun

pam xx


----------



## poppylou

hi all just after bit of advice how long has your period lasted after bfn? i tested on 18th sep and period started that day but im still having it now at this rate it will be time for another period if that comes on time


----------



## Mousky

Hey Poppylou,

Sad that we're meeting @ this board.

I'm afraid I can't answer your question but I've read from many ladies it's quite common to have crazy AF after tx.
I know that usually the 2nd AF after the BFN tends to be quite crazy so maybe your wont be on time?  

I hope someone can give you better answers.

Take care  

Mousky xx


----------



## poppylou

hi Mousky nice to talk to u again your right its a shame its on here. how u now? this period is driving me mad i just wish i knew when i could start fet x


----------



## Mousky

Hi Poppy,

You know what they say, some days are better than others.
It looks like AF is almost over for me - can only imagine how frustrating it must be for you to have it that long!  
But still I have many ups and downs, not exactly about the BFN itself but more on "what's next".
Of course there's more to life than this but since my BFN I can only think about babies and doing my FET or even another fresh cycle if I need to  

Btw, will you be having a medicated FET?
What does your clinic say about the bleeding and all?

We are away now so should be going for FET in the end of February but my cons says I would only do a cycle of ocp then could start the progynova with AF, go for the scans and then the thaw.

I hope it all goes well and you can start your FET asap!


----------



## poppylou

yeah its all ups and downs some days its ok then have a bad day.

yeah my hosp only does medicated. they just said bleeding will last as long as it lasts dont worry!!!!

keep in touch hopefully we will both get out bfps with fet good luck xx


----------



## shasty

June 25th 2009 was the last day of my period. Since then i haven't had one. Im in a serious relationship and we have had unprotected sex. Im also no on my birth control any more. But i had a little spotting October 6th but nothing else. I've taken 1 test that came out negative. Could i still be pregnant and not know it? Or is there something else going on? I havent had stress or anything out of normal in my life lately either.


----------



## sallywags

When did you do the test hun?

Also, do you have any IF issues that make you think it may be a problem for you to conceive? Sorry hun - i dont' know you, and you don't have any info on your profile!!

Sallywags


----------



## JuliaG

When did you stop birth control? That can sometimes mess your cycles up for a while? Are you normally regular when not on the pill?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi there

When did you stop taking the pill ?  How long have you been ttc (trying to conceive) and do you have any diagnosed fertility issues ?  Perhaps you could give us a little bit more background and we can point you in the right direction.

When you had your last period in June was that when on or off the pill ?  If you've only recently come off the pill it can take several months for your cycles to become regular and for you to start ovulating properly.

If you've only just started trying to conceive then perhaps it would be a good idea to visit your GP and get their advise.  It can take up to a year (sometimes up to 2 years) for even a perfectly healthy couple to conceive but if you're concerned there may be other issues involved then I would certainly discuss them with your GP.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## kathyandadrian

Please help...................

I got a BFN on wednesday, clinic told me to test again on Friday again BFN but still no AF

On my last 2 cycles that were fresh IVFs I got AF on day 11 after ET with 3 day embies

This time I have had an FET (medicated on 6mg daily progynova and progesterone pessaries I stopped both of them on Thursday)

But STILL no AF?

Anyone have any ideas what might be going on?

Kathy xxx


----------



## livity k

Hi Kathy,

I finished drugs on tues- and only got my AF today so I should think you'd get yours by tuesday.

K x


----------



## kathyandadrian

Thanks hun

Do you know what you are going to do next hun?

Devastating isnt it?

Think we are going to have a break now and have a bit of US time - been shooting this weekend it was fun and am being put forward for the british womens shotgun team YAY 

Keep in touch hun 

Kathy xx


----------



## ang122

Hi Kathy and Adrian

May I ask what the outcome was please?

My ET was 9th December and My OTD is today and I keep getting negatives. I have had no bleeding whatsoever - not even spotting. I don't know whan to expect to have a period? It is so confusing to get a negative test when there is no blood and no sign of any AF on the way.

Clinic says test every few days if still no AF!

Just curious to see what your story is now! Happy Christmas xxx


----------



## kathyandadrian

Hi 

Unfortunately we had another BFN - Sorry not replied how did you get on hope it was good news xx


----------



## ang122

Hiya

I got my AF Christmas morning after a horrendous night of pain. So we will be trying again hopefully Feb with a FET.

Wishing you all the very best, a BFN is so painful. But we must keep trying! XX


----------



## Ipswichbabe

No eggs fertilized, and told to stop progesterone, when should i expect AF.  I just want to bleed and have my own hormones back. 
Also i had EC on friday and still sore in the lower abdomen, cant walk all to quickly and left things is hard, and just touching the area is painful.


----------



## beachgirl

Ipswichbabe   so sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle   not sure how long AF will take to arrive hun, do you have a follow up appointment with your clinic?


----------



## Ipswichbabe

at the end of feb. Long time, huh? xx


----------



## beachgirl

What about trying to see if your clinic have any cancellations? Might be worth a shot?


----------



## Ipswichbabe

That is the soonest. xx


----------



## beachgirl

That's a shame, hope that you get some answers, make sure you have your questions written down so you don't forget anything..x


----------



## Guest

Hi Ipswich!!

How are you doing?

I'm still getting a bit lost round all these threads, especially trying to look for reasons why??

ClareXX


----------



## kikiluvshoes

Hi Guys,

Failed my 1st IVF cycle, started bleeding on the 1st of Feb (4 days before doing my pregnancy test). 
I bleed for 5 days and since then no period! Is it normal? Should I worry?
I did have hot flushes for 5 weeks but they have stopped! thank GOD!!
I am 37, have 1.19 AMH (very low eggs to undectectable).
Please help!

Kiki xx


----------



## melon

Hi all - just had bfn 1st IVF / ICSI/DE at BCRM. I stopped the drugs today -  day 17 after ET - how soon can I expect a bleed do you think? And will they be back to normal after? My dilemma is we have a slot at reprofit for 20th May - if I tell them will they still treat me or will they make me wait another 9 months?
Thanks for any advice,
Melonx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi there

Sorry to read of your BFN   Some women will bleed immediately, or at least within days, of stopping all the meds....others may not get a bleed for up to maybe 6 weeks...we're all different so it can vary between one woman and another...and even each treatment cycle can vary !

Some clinics will prefer you to have 3 natural periods/3 months in between treatment cycles...others aren't quite so rigid....it's mainly to allow your body time to rest and recover from the "trauma" of the treatment, as well as a break emotionally as it can be so stressful, especially following a BFN.

I would discuss everything with your clinic/consultant.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## melon

Thanks hon, I so appreciate all you lovely ladies giving me yr time and the benefit of your vast experience in this weird world. I have some twinges, and am so hoping AF will come v soon so I can get my ass to reprofit in May - hoping cos i have DE I can go again a bit sooner. Good luck with all your stuff and I will let you know
Melonx


----------



## charlie_44

Hi Melon

Sorry to hear of your BFN 

Natasha has already given you good info, just thought I would tell you my personal experience in how long I waited inbetween goes.  After my first recent IVF I started bleeding on my test date then a month later I had another period.  I started down regging for my second IVF a day or so before my next period was due.  At my review they wanted to make sure we were ready to go again emotionally as well as physically.

Best of luck, Charlie x


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya people,

Hubby and I had icsi in Exeter, it was the end of our







yesterday (2 weeks exactly since our 2 little embryos were transered into my womb) so we did a pregnancy test and got a very upsetting







, so i phoned our clinic, the nurse said because there is still







, then I was to keep taking the drugs and test again 2moro (friday) then phone them again, but because im not holding much hope for a







2moro hubby and I have already spoken about doing our 2nd cycle in a few months time (when we have got over the emotional pain of our







.

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Cleozulu    hope that your test today brings good news x


----------



## cleozulu

Hi all


Sadly I had yet another   this morning so I phoned my fertility clinic and they said to stop all drugs now, so it is game over for us.
I have told our clinic that we want to do it again  (2nd cycle) but as we have to now pay for it we want to do egg share, we are just waiting for the consultant to send us an appointment now to talk about the egg share program, but in the meantime Hubby and I is taking some time out t heal emotionally and physically.


Good luck to you all and thank you for the support
xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Cleozulu     oh hun, so sorry, thinking of you both x


----------



## cleozulu

Thank you xxx


----------



## Jules18080

Hi all

I had w bfn on Thursday and Friday on hpt but still no AF is this normal?

Jules


----------



## M2M

Has anyone ever had this experience? 

It's been 7 and a half weeks since my BFN after a FET cycle which I got on 2nd October. I had one day of bleeding a couple of days after coming off the drugs (5th October), followed by some spotting. I haven't had a period since. 

I've been told I have to wait 2 natural cycles before starting again with my remaining frozen blasts, but I've had no sign of a period in 7 weeks and the bleed after my BFN lasted, as I said, all of a day.  TMI alert, but my womb lining was very thick (12mm I think?) and it disturbs me to think of all of that old womb lining sitting inside of me for 2 months! I definitely can't had got rid of it all in that one day of bleeding.

The nurses at the clinic have said this is totally normal and that our bodies can take a while to get rid of all the drugs (I was on buserelin, progesterone pessaries and oestrogen patches) but I've never had a cycle this long before. I'm eager to get going again with our frozen blasts but considering I'm meant to wait for 2 periods, I'm worried it'll be next summer before we get going again!

Is this normal, do you think? 



I am going to move your post to peer support so you get some answers hun   Shellebell


----------



## lizziek

Hi M2M

My guess is that your ovaries (or pituitary gland) are still doped up to the nines on whatever you took to downreg and are having trouble coming out of their druggie haze. Think it's quite a common occurrence - I had one cycle where I bled for 5 weeks straight after stopping the meds and another where there wasn't the faintest whiff of AF for a a couple of months. The consultant said it can take a bit of time for things to get back to normal.

Hope your AF turns up soon and good luck with your future frosties.

Liz x


----------



## M2M

Thank you so much for replying Lizzie.   Typically, as soon as I posted on here about it, my AF turned up... after almost 8 weeks!   It arrived yesterday. I'm quite pleased, really, as it means I definitely won't get another one before or during Christmas / New Year when the clinic is closed. My next one should be due in January which is very convenient.   Maybe it's happened like this for a reason, so I don't have to delay treatment by another month due to the Christmas closure!

Anyway, very relieved, and thank you for the explanations as to why it may be happening. Hope things are back on track now.


----------



## Sarah K

Hey M2M,

After one of our failed cycles a couple of years ago I had to wait 60  days for my period to arrive. I phoned the clinic several times and was reassured that it was normal - it's very frustrating I agree. Hope things happen for you soon.

Wishing you lots of luck for your next treatment   


Sarah xx


----------



## JBox

good to read this, coz i am 8 days after getting my BFN and still no period. sorry for the details, but i have had a lot of brown and spotting, but no proper period. boobs are killing me and actually feel very unperiody and like i have done when i have been pregnant ( really sore boobs and very very tired). i have never had to wait this long for a period to come and am starting to entertain thoughts of maybe i am pg and the blood tests got mixed up!!!! RIDICULOUS I KNOW


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Hi, I was wondering if anyone had a delayed AF after a BFN.  Our second attempt at IVF at the end of last year resulted in a bleed five days before OTD.  If I went by the first day of that bleed, my AF should have arrived on Monday but there is no sign of it.  I even did a HPT yesterday afternoon but it was negative.  Has anyone else had a delayed AF?  Many thanks, Gypsy xxx


----------



## habuiah

Hello, Ive just had my first ivf TX which resulted in bfn sadly, started to bleed 2 days after stopping progesterone pessaries on the 12th DEC, AF lasted around 10 days, really quite heavy,then ovulated on 25th DEC so period was due on the 8th of January problem is that it still hasn't showed up whats happening in my body can anyone shed some light on this for me getting bit worried,don't think i could be pregnant naturally ,as i have no fallopian tubes.

would be grateful for any replies


----------



## jwb

Hi Persian
sorry to hear your news, still worth testing on OTD to be sure though.
Yes AF is not happening because you are taking oestrogen and progesterone which will take a couple of days to wear off.
      
Hoping you get your BFP soon
Janet


----------



## kitten77

oh hun, sorry to hear of your bfn.   

as for afs after tx, yes they can be (and very commenly be) mixed up afterwards., they can be late (very late), early, short, long etc etc. 

the amount of drugs your body has been through is great, and your hormones and body is trying to get back to normal.  

if your worried i wuold go and see the doc, no point worrying about it as this could delay it as well......we are a complicated species arent we!


----------



## jwb

Yes have started, ET due monday successful thaw allowing   . Thanks for asking.
Janet


----------



## DJCJ

Hi Gypsy
Sorry to hear about your BFN.  I had a delayed AF after a BFN on cycle 1 and 5 - didn't get to OTD either.  I guess its just our bodies getting over the effects of all the drugs, stress and emotion.  I think I was about 6 days late each time, however the AF after that was on time.

Take care
DJ x


----------



## scooby-doo_123

hi gypsy

Its been nearly 9 weeks since my last AF (BFN cycle) and they say it can take 12 weeks?!! I hope yours comes soon- its a nightmare. Mine are normally regular. Even thought I could've been pregnant as didn't know this could happen  

lots of love scooby x


----------



## SoneaSze

Hello Fertility Friends,

POST ICSI#2

I am seeking some advice on post IVF/ICSI treatment. My 2nd ICSI cycle ended with a BFN in Oct and since then my periods have not returned to normal. I have only had 2 periods since. My cycle seems to be around 53 days long now post ICSI but before treatment they were 34 days. I am currently on day 44 of my cycle.  I have tested for pregnancy just on the off chance, but BFN. Is this normal after ICSI?

Any advice would be fab
Thanks


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Thanks for your replies.  My AF arrived on Saturday so not too late, don't know why I did the HPT as it would never have said anything different....


SoneaSze - Have you spoken to your clinic or GP about this?


Gypsy
xxx


----------



## SoneaSze

Thanks Gypsy Moon, 

No I wasn't sure who to contact, my GP or the fertility clinic?

Thanks


----------



## jwb

Hi Persian
both pips survived thaw  , 1 as expanding blast and one as "bit shrivelled" blast (aww poor thing feel sorry for it already). Both back in and fingers crossed. Like everyone else I really really really want this to work but cant help thinking that my luck must have run out by now!
Hope your OK
Janet


----------



## Gypsy Moon

It might be best to check with your Fertility Clinic, personally I know I can also ask my GP as he is very knowledgeable about fertility issues.


Hope it all works out for you.


Gypsy xxx


----------

